# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τροφοδοτικό Πάγκου 5A 30V LED HY3005

## mix0s

Πώλείτα σε άριστη κατασταση, περιοχή Πειραιάς

287289619_5362879090425391_8885170577755526947_n.jpg286325297_5318602554887379_7414974862862139663_n.jpg

----------


## mix0s

> Πώλείτα σε άριστη κατασταση, περιοχή Πειραιάς
> 
> 287289619_5362879090425391_8885170577755526947_n.jpg286325297_5318602554887379_7414974862862139663_n.jpg



Τιμή 70€

----------


## mix0s

Παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί. πουλήθηκε.

----------

